
A Hard Transparency Choice: What Is WikiLeaks? - scottie_m
https://lawfareblog.com/hard-transparency-choice-what-wikileaks
======
cpr
The US intelligence community (aka the Deep State) has a strongly vested
interest in covering its tracks, which makes WikiLeaks a dangerous opponent,
who must be shut down at any cost.

